

NeoVim Newsletter Issue #2 - xt
http://neovim.org/news/2014/july/

======
hunt
I am impressed by how fast Neovim is coming along. I wonder how much faster it
would progress if there were more donations? Perhaps those that use it
everyday in their jobs or for personal use could donate the cost of the text
editor that (Neo)Vim replaced, e.g. Sublime Text?

~~~
MetaCosm
The fact that the money seems to be being spread around seems to be working
well for the project.

------
jdonaldson
The newsletters and general strategy seem great. I was concerned at first that
this was a cranky contributor that decided to take his toys and go somewhere
else for some superficial feature. After reading the first few updates it's
clear that they're initially concerned with the basic foundation of the app
(e.g. refactoring, modernization, and testing), which is wildly at odds for a
superficial vanity project. I came away thinking that they really love the
editor and have its best interests at heart for a modern implementation. Good
luck to them!

------
a-b
Check NeoVim meetup in San Francisco [http://www.meetup.com/vim-
ed/events/185434372/](http://www.meetup.com/vim-ed/events/185434372/)

------
tokai
Why hold a competition for colourscheme when it obviously should be
Jellybeans?

~~~
joemccall86
You may have spelled xoria256 wrong there.

~~~
atweiden
JellyX: A delicious collision of Jellybeans and Xoria256

[https://github.com/guns/jellyx.vim](https://github.com/guns/jellyx.vim)

------
ludamad
Glad to see this moving along.

